# Pro-Tec Covers



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi,
Has anyone had a Pro-Tec Cover made by this Bradford based company?
We are considering having a cover made and because we have a camos and solar panel they want photos of the van.
This is understandable as I understand they will have to work out the details for a custom made cover.
I just wondered if anyone had one of these covers and how well do they fit?

Cheers

Val


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Ours came with one specifically made it has been fantastic unfortunately it got shredded in those high winds last winter I could have wept.

Ours was made to measure perfectly did too!

Greenie


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

They mad one for our previous van. Since they didn't have a pattern for that particular van, they asked for photos as they have asked you. Knowing standard dimensions of habitation doors etc., they were able to scale other features and cater for them.

It was a superb job that they did and the cover fitted perfectly. Even withstood gale-force winds - you MUST fasten it down correctly with ALL the straps provided.

The only reason I didn't buy one for our current van is that the previous owner had already bought a Protec cover and included it in the deal.

Well satisfied!

Colin

PS - since you are close to them, why not take the van along to them and let them take the pics/measurements?


----------



## Burneyinn (Oct 27, 2006)

*Pro-Tec Cover*

We've had one made for both our vans and our car trailer. Great bits of kit.

This one we took up to them to measure. (Parking is tight there though). It was great fun reversing out onto narrow street with van and trailer. :wink:


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

MaxandPaddy said:


> Hi,
> Has anyone had a Pro-Tec Cover made by this Bradford based company?
> We are considering having a cover made and because we have a camos and solar panel they want photos of the van.
> This is understandable as I understand they will have to work out the details for a custom made cover.
> ...


 :evil: hi maxandpaddy. they DONT even make wheel covers to fit would not buy a box of matches from them go some where else read my thread.jud


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

jud said:


> MaxandPaddy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


But they DO make van covers that fit. When I spoke to the bossman as ours was being made, he couldn't have been more helpful. See if you can speak to him first.

Colin


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

Excellent value. I have had mine 3 years now and still ok apart from the odd mark where it rubs against the reversing camera. I had mine fitted with a clear view panel above the solar panel and my batteries are kept charged all the time.

Well worth the money. Do not go for cheap options. The internal lining is well worth the extra cost and breathable too.

Alan


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Can someone tell me what the need for a cover is I thought mh were to be used not put under a cover. Sorry if I upset some people

joe


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

Thanks for the very helpful replies,we shall now certainly go ahead and get one organised.
I did ask if we could take the van to them as we are only a very short distance away but I was told that it would be too difficult to park near them but if a Burstner Elegance went to them then I am sure we can get our Hobby there so I may call them again!
I agree with Joe,Motorhomes should be used.
We have done over 10,000 miles this year,just come back from 5 weeks in France and Spain and use it most weekends.
We have a couple of winter trips abroad planned without the van so hence the need to keep it protected whilst it is not in use,especially if we are to experience more harsh winters.
Thanks again.

Cheers

Val


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

Hi Joe,

We both live on an Island by the looks. I bet your Island is easier and cheaper and more convenient to get off then mine is hence my van is covered to keep it clean and protected. It also is good to protect the paint work from the sun. I only need to polish it once a year.

Alan


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Alan

Although we're on an island as well and last year we were the dryest place in England and it's only an hour to the Tunnel, I still wouldn't mind swapping! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Yes the van does get dusty but I don't think the sun damages the paint that much.

Joe


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

Joe,

No swap I am afraid. We not only need a cover for protection (against salt spray as I live near the coast) but we also have very strict laws on using/parking a motorhome in Guernsey and they must be under cover, in my case a Protec surfices. I just wish I could just jump in the van and go like you lot.

cheers

Alan


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

MaxandPaddy said:


> Thanks for the very helpful replies,we shall now certainly go ahead and get one organised.
> I did ask if we could take the van to them as we are only a very short distance away but I was told that it would be too difficult to park near them but if a Burstner Elegance went to them then I am sure we can get our Hobby there so I may call them again!
> I agree with Joe,Motorhomes should be used.
> We have done over 10,000 miles this year,just come back from 5 weeks in France and Spain and use it most weekends.
> ...


I think they moved premises earlier this year, and so they may have a tighter access than before.

Colin


----------

